# Dogs and Allergies, Looking for Experience & Recommendations



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

A year ago I was introduced to my uncles English ****er Spaniel while on a week long combo deer/pheasant/duck/PDog hunt. After spending a week with this dog, I fell in love with the breed and started planning to take one of her pups when my uncle has her bred this winter. Recently, I've become engaged to be married and have learned that my fiance is allergic to dogs. I don't want to give up my dreams of owning a dog, but even more importantly, I don't want to give up my fiance either. Does anybody have experience with dog allergies that could share how you have coped with the allergy while keeping a dog?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

yes my wife is very allergic to dogs. She love them though. We found out that some dogs have hair and other's have fur. It turns out she was less allregic to the dogs with hair. We keep the dog clean and the hair short and she does not have much issues with it. On the other hand it has limited us on the types of dogs she can have though.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

In my opinion there are different levels to people's allergies. Some people claim to be allergic because they have been told by a parent (who never wanted a dog) that they were. See if the soon to be misses is willing to visit with people who have dogs and see what happens. I would also make sure the dog you visit is clean and that the house is cleaned regularly to rid it of dog dander.

Another important factor (probably the most important) is to make sure that the dog is fed a quality diet that helps it have healthy skin which will also help with shedding. Utah is extremely dry and that can reek havoc on a dogs skin which causes it to flake and in turn causes individuals with allergies to be more sensitive to dogs on a poor diet.

If you want some suggestions on dog food PM me. There are several out there and they often cost less than the Sci Diet that everyone recommends.

Good luck. I used to own ****ers and loved them. I have now moved to pointing dogs and don't think I will ever go back.


----------

